# Swing Projekt - jar ausführen



## newb (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo
ich habe jetzt ein fertiges Projekt in dem ich Swing verwende! Jetzt möchte ich die jar Datei die mir Netbeans erstellt hat ausführen! aber wie geht das? Wenn ich das genauso mache wie bei einem Projekt in dem ich nicht Swing verwende:
java -jar -programm.jar
passiert nicht!?
Was mache ich da Falsch?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mai 2009)

Welche Fehlermeldungen werden auf der Konsole ausgegeben? Wahrscheinlich findet er eine von dir benutzte externe Bibliothek nicht - ein oft gemachter Fehler.


----------



## newb (3. Mai 2009)

Ja also die Konsole wird gar nicht geöffnet und daher wird auch keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben...
Aber wenn ich das Projekt mit Netbeans ausführe erscheint auch keine Konsole sondern nur mein JFrame das ich verwendet habe!


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mai 2009)

Funktioniert dein Programm so, wie du dir das gedacht hast, oder hast du in NetBeans schon Probleme beim Ausführen?

Mit _java -jar -programm.jar_ sollte sich eine Konsole mit Ausgaben des Interpreters/Programms öffnen.


----------



## newb (3. Mai 2009)

Nein in Netbeans hab ich kein Problem!
die Konsole arbeitet zwar kurz aber wartet dann wieder auf eine Eingabe...


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß icht, was du für ein Programm geschrieben hast, kann dir da auch jetzt nicht ganz folgen, aber, wenn du eine GUI hast, wirst du sehr wahscheinlich in der Konsole nichts eingeben müssen. :bahnhof:


----------



## sparrow (3. Mai 2009)

newb hat gesagt.:


> Ja also die Konsole wird gar nicht geöffnet und daher wird auch keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben...



Die Konsole musst du doch auch per Hand öffnen?
Also: Eingeaufforderung öffnen, in das entsprechende Verzeichnis hüpfen und _java -jar deine.jar_ und dann wird da ganz sicher was stehen.


----------



## newb (3. Mai 2009)

Ja also ich hab ne GUI und die ruf ich über die Konsole auf!
Auf der Konsole wird nach dem Befehl
java -jar meinProg.jar
keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben!
Aber das eigendliche Program mit der GUI wird nicht geöffnet...


----------



## sparrow (3. Mai 2009)

Da steht dann gar nichts in der Eingabeaufforderung?
Er springt einfach weiter und erwartet den nächsten Befehl?
Also in etwa so?:


```
c:\meinVerzeichnis\> java -jar meine.jar
c:\meinVerzeichnis\>
```


----------



## newb (3. Mai 2009)

Ja genau so schaut das aus!


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Mai 2009)

Zeig mal deine main()-Methode, kann sein, dass die gar nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mai 2009)

Da wird wohl die GUI auch im NetBeans nicht laufen sondern nur der Designer offen sein, oder?

Ebenius


----------

